# Crows are really smart!



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey guys, I saw a video in facebook about crows and how intelligent they are! I was amazed by an experiment (game) that was done and you can all see what that crow did! take a look!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205940991308603


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

WOW, that was AMAZING!  Birds really are so smart, people shouldn't underestimate them. 
I wonder how he knew that the things were in order? :S
That was really really cool, Despina, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

It was really something, wasn't it? One day I was walking down the street and I saw a crow. He/she found on the ground a piece of bread and then he/she took it and flew down the street. I continued walking and I saw that the crow found a water spot. The bird took the bread and soaked it in the water in order to make it softer and eat it!  
They are geniuses!!!!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow, this crow does have amazing cognitive and associative skills, which birds can posses. This bird seems to have been trained and is quite amazing to execute each sequence almost like its staged.

Never underestimate the intellect of our fine feathered friends. That's why pigeons and crows were the postal service of ancient times and how the term 'birdbrain' is used is such an oxymoron.


----------



## DitzBitz (Apr 17, 2015)

Pbs nature doc. I think its maybe still up on pbs.org or Netflix. Not exactly sure which nature episode it was. It an awesome episode. If I remember correctly this is the smartest of it species, its not found in the USA. (Its not our back door crow, but a smaller cousin)


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

wow. that is all I can say. Impressive!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Crows are extremely intelligent as are many birds. Most people just don't realize it.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Jedikeet said:


> Wow, this crow does have amazing cognitive and associative skills, which birds can posses. This bird seems to have been trained and is quite amazing to execute each sequence almost like its staged.
> 
> Never underestimate the intellect of our fine feathered friends. That's why pigeons and crows were the postal service of ancient times and how the term 'birdbrain' is used is such an oxymoron.


Indeed, this crow solved a problem like a person would do! and oxymoron (οξύμορο σχήμα) that is! Birds are underestimated and they are not dump at all!



DitzBitz said:


> Pbs nature doc. I think its maybe still up on pbs.org or Netflix. Not exactly sure which nature episode it was. It an awesome episode. If I remember correctly this is the smartest of it species, its not found in the USA. (Its not our back door crow, but a smaller cousin)


I agree! The crow I saw here was a lot bigger that this crow. I haven't ever watched that series, it's definitely a channel we don't have in Europe.



kcladyz said:


> wow. that is all I can say. Impressive!


Remarkable guy, isn't he? 



Kate C said:


> Crows are extremely intelligent as are many birds. Most people just don't realize it.


They are geniuses! First I saw that crow in my neighbourhood do that thing with the bread and then saw this! Yes, unfortunately people still believe that they are not smart!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Ive seen this video of the crows before they are a very clever bird. All birds are very clever weather they are small or large they all can do something clever.. All birds are so very intelligent.....

Thanks for sharing Despina...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Crows really are highly intelligent birds and do possess an extraordinary skill when it comes to problem solving, it's pretty amazing to see how their brains process things so fast. Thanks for sharing the link, Despina.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

When I was younger I hand raised three baby crows and had them fly free
for the first year and then one was shot (just after Hitchcock's The Birds was released in '66). I had one of these three for 25 year. Lots of cool stories, and love this species. I'll try to find a YouTube showing crows sledding on a snowy rooftop (without sleds)!!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Phil and everyone else who commented, if you have stories to share about bird intelligence, feel free to post one!  I'd really love to read some of them! 
Thanks everybody!


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Well, I'm not sure if this counts or not, but my budgies know that the dogs aren't supposed to be in the same room as them when someone isn't in there with them, whether the birds are having out-of-cage time or not. So every now and then when either of the dogs linger a bit too long, you can hear angry budgies for a few seconds before there's a dog high-tailing it out of the kitchen


----------

